# FW Update - New Mini - 21/9/2007



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Offical FW Update Thread - Latest Update: 22/12/2007*

Heres another update from FW.

EDIT: Latest Updates are in my most recent post

Kreig Quater Master (so very nice)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkquart.htm

New Machruis Varitant (also very sexy)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/machvhb.htm

A Tau Drone thing (nice for the Tau Players)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/tauremora.htm


Oh now if I had money, enjoy.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

That quartermaster is so damn cool, rather curious about the rules. Maybe something like a commissar with a retinue of moral/surgeon servitors?

What can I say, that tanks is just so damn stylish, rumors are that gun is S6 Ap3 Heavy 15 :shock: 

Not quite sure why, but I really like the somewhat goofy Remora drone. I can just see that thing seering over a ruined city, firing a smart missle, dodging fire, gliding through ruined buildings while gracefully avoiding the ruins only to deliver a second attack right in the heart of an enemy stronghold :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad you like them Heph - personally I'm in love with the two IG items. The Drool is starting to drownme.

Sorry forgot to add that rules for the Tank and Drone can be found here:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads40k.htm


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow Quartermaster looks awesome, I would pick that up just for inquisitor conversions, although I have enough of them as it is. That tank looks pretty intimidating too.

*Tosses Jacobite a lifesaver so he doesn't drown in his own drool*


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

ooo i want the servitor with all the Curigon arms for my new project.... No idea how i would make it fit in but i want!


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the quarter master is absolutely amazing. I love the pose. the chest plate and the face plate.

And that Machuris turret is...well, words can't describe it :mrgreen:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

ugggghhhhh, $$$, soo prettyyy, dude, these are so frigging nice, It's a crying shame they are REALLY expensive. I'd love to do a Krieg unit, just to set on my shelf or cubicle. Man they are nice.


----------



## Red couisars (Sep 2, 2007)

:twisted: i like the tau drone the best the other two are all th same as other minis but this one is so cool :twisted:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well that drone just makes my day, being a tau player. but i am still an imperial model fan and those servitors and tank make me wish i had lots of money to spend.


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

god dam it!!!!

im at school and they've blocked forgeworld *moap*   

on a lighter note when it says it is blocked at the bottom of the page it says

REASON: SEX EDUCATION CATEGORY

hmmmmm....... must be all the slaneesh :?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

hephesto said:


> What can I say, that tanks is just so damn stylish, rumors are that gun is S6 Ap3 Heavy 15 :shock:


my god, if that's not a typo, every single marine army has just been shafted. hard.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep - just confirmed that that profile is correct. Gatling gun anybody?

May just have to get me one of those things now. lol. Guess what SM's are having nightmares about now.  I love you FW.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

loving the VHB conversion. looks awesome.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Cadian81st said:


> my god, if that's not a typo, every single marine army has just been shafted. hard.


I doubt that. If anything, it makes their job easier by completely settling the issue of first-turn target priority.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, but can you kill all of them?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I remind you your taking guard acc so chances are about half miss, it will do some hurt, but in the long run, its going down :lol:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Sigh...yeah...but it's fifteen shots, and with two of them, that tac sqaud's still going down.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Plus with Apoc theres very little limit on how many you can take.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

exactly.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

so i essence, bang, explode, kill a few marines and then ohh crap the missile just went through our armour and BOOM!! mwahahahahaha. ahh gota love the whole battle field sound effects


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Those things are going to do so much damage it insane....would be a fun game though :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys another update. This one is GD only mini and looks amazing. Its a Renegade Orgyn with a Death Korps victim. I love the weapon arm - it looks fanatasic.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/gdogryn.htm

I'll post links to these new additions now rather the pictures to save bandwidth and so you can choose what to look at.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow really looks great


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man $62 CAN for a single remora. Not up to speed on the flyer rules either so I am not really sure how that works. Seems pricey, both in cost and points for what it does though.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm yea it does seem a little pricey, but cool to have. that ogryn just simply rocks. loving the death korps victims


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another batch of updates - Kreig and Elder this time.

Kreig Commissar and Commissar tank commander:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkcomm.htm

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkktcomm.htm

Love the commissar - very nice and simple sculpt - not overdone or anything just a nice basic mini.

Now a Variant of FW's fanatastic Elder Avatar mini: This time with a spear. Can't wait to see a painted version of this.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/avatarspear.htm

And last but not least a Waveserpent Variant. Not sure weather I like it or not.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/waveserp2.htm



More updates to come when I find them.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That Kreig Commissar looks totally awesome, reminds me of Kroen for Hellboy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally some new stuff from FW.

Another Kreig Commissar: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkcomm1.htm - awsome mini

Engineer Squad: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkengineers.htm

Chaos Preacher: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/rennurgpreach.htm

Chaos Command Squad: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/rencomm.htm

*Drool drool*


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude those last two look amazing


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> *Drool drool*


Same here.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

As always the Chaos stuff kicks major ass, don't get me wrong the Krieg stuff is ace as well. I'm just a chaos boy at heart :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i wondered why this thread had been resurrected and now i know! sweet stuff there jac.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man those chaos models are just prime, especially the psykers!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This post is for all you guys who have been waiting for conversion kits for the Baneblade!

Shadowsword. (My... god... get me a new set of pants!!!! - I may actually buy a Baneblade now just so I can convert it)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/shadowswordark.htm

Stormsword:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/stormswordark.htm

Stormblade:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/stormbladeark.htm

I can see people using the Plasma Destroyer off that for their Titan Conversions.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Its hard to dislike that Avatar, that spear is just so tough looking. It makes me want to play space elves...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another update for you guys and this time it stinks, literally. Nurgle Conversion kits for both Power Armour and Terminator and my god they are amzing!










For more pictures click the link below:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dgpa.htm










For more pictures click the link below:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dgterm.htm

I'm drooling just looking at the unpainted versions. Imagine what they will be like once they have a bit of colour slapped on them.

Also there is a Equipment kit for the Death Korps which also has some very nice goodies in it including more than it shows in this photo, click the link to see some very nice officer goodies. 










For more pictures click the link below:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkkequip.htm

IA:6 is soon to be released so I'm hoping that the Nurgle Troops will make a apperance. FW are also hinting at a lot more model releases for the book. So really looking forward to that.

I'll try and change those links to pictures when I get home.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

damn, that stuff looks nice.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone remember this face?













Jacobite said:


> IA:6 is soon to be released so I'm hoping that the Nurgle Troops will make a apperance. FW are also hinting at a lot more model releases for the book. So really looking forward to that.


They're in the book, alongside some Khorne forces.
There might be Khorne and Nurgle conversion sets for the Renegade Militia as well.
And according to some old sketches they originally planned an undivided set with corrupted Mark IV armour:


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

i've been eyeing this krieg army for a while, they are awesome, now if only if had money to buy them.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Forge World Newsletter #192


> *World Eaters Previews*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that stuff is awesome! i especially like the nurgle stuff, it looks fantastic.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet, some FW attention for World Eaters. I'm loving the termies. I just wish it wasn't so expensive. I'm going to break down and place a $300 USD order one of these days.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

haha you beat me to it. Dam nice mini's. I love the Khorne heads.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Nurgle and Khorne conversion kits look really really sweet i want them and inm not even doing those CSM armies.

Heres hoping that they do some Slaaneshi one with Sonic Blasters soon, it would actually be affordable as it costs about £3 just to mail order the metal bits as it is.


----------

